# T. stirmi enclosure advice.



## Mojo288 (Oct 17, 2017)

So i recently acquired a T. stirmi, and i was hoping to get some feedback from long time stirmi keepers.

The T is about 2.5-3" dls, and is currently being kept in a 12x7x7 acrylic box.

Now all is fine with the current setup, but i wanted to try out  making a drainage system for the enclosure, so that instead of hydrating the substrate i would just keep the reservoir at the bottom of the enclosure filled with a standing level of water and that would constantly evaporate keeping a high humidity level without too much work on my part.

My first concern was ventilation and condensation, that was cleared up with a ton of holes lol. My next concern was mold in the reservoir so i tossed in some spring-tails.

So the enclosure has been setup for about 10 days now (no resident yet), so far no condensation or mold issues, but i opened the enclosure to check the substrate and it feels pretty wet, not muddy, very firm but pretty damp, even though the reservoir is completely drying up. Now im starting to think its getting leached up into the substrate....

Thoughts? Go for the rehouse? Keep the current setup? Is the new enclosure going to be too humid?

Thanks you for you input, first and 3rd pic are current setup.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 17, 2017)

Theraphosa aren't special. Just give them moist substrate 

Keep it simple and don't overthink things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Oct 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Theraphosa aren't special. Just give them moist substrate
> 
> Keep it simple and don't overthink things.


Pretty much what i did with the first setup. I do enjoy getting fancy with my setups though, it's just good fun =)


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> Pretty much what i did with the first setup. I do enjoy getting fancy with my setups though, it's just good fun =)


Making drainage layers is unnecessary and sounds like the opposite of fun.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 18, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Making drainage layers is unnecessary and sounds like the opposite of fun.


Curious.
I have wondered about this.  My enclosure is fairly completed 3+ years in... but I have considered using aquarium tubing - siliconed to an enclosure bottom hole for run-off possible for accidental over-watering (never happened yet).  but, the tubing could drain water away into reservoir outside tank.  Is this that horrible an idea?
I mean, I've managed without it for 3+ years without a water-overflow system... but also pondered possibility. 
Don't want mushrooms growing in tank, yannoe!  lol


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> Curious.
> I have wondered about this.  My enclosure is fairly completed 3+ years in... but I have considered using aquarium tubing - siliconed to an enclosure bottom hole for run-off possible for accidental over-watering (never happened yet).  but, the tubing could drain water away into reservoir outside tank.  Is this that horrible an idea?
> I mean, I've managed without it for 3+ years without a water-overflow system... but also pondered possibility.
> Don't want mushrooms growing in tank, yannoe!  lol


I can kind of visualize what you're talking about, but not really.. 

If the spider decides to dig, it's going to make a mess. That's the main problem imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Oct 18, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I can kind of visualize what you're talking about, but not really..
> 
> If the spider decides to dig, it's going to make a mess. That's the main problem imo.


Thanks for unput.  Main issue, I suppose, is if substrate gets pushes inside my tubing and clogs it.
If tubing was loosened free --  just be a low vent hole I guess.  lol


----------



## Mojo288 (Oct 18, 2017)

So no one has tried this before?

Any comments on foreseeable issues? (hassle is a moot point as it is already complete)

Thank you in advance for any constructive contributions.


----------



## Tomoran (Oct 18, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> So no one has tried this before?
> 
> Any comments on foreseeable issues? (hassle is a moot point as it is already complete)
> 
> Thank you in advance for any constructive contributions.


Hey, there! I had thought about doing something similar when I got my first T. stirmi a few years ago, but I spoke to a keeper who warned me off from attempting it. I just use a mixture of topsoil and vermiculite (helps with water absorption), give them a large water dish, and moisten down part of the substrate when it gets too dry. I also make sure there is good ventilation. Although these guys have a reputation for being fragile and super moisture dependent, I've found them to be quite hardy and just in need of some damp sub. 

If the water is leaching up from the stones, you'll unfortunately end up with soggy conditions that will not be good for the spider. Also, at that size my T. stirmis loved to burrow. As @Venom1080 said, it will become an absolute mess if they dig. Personally, I wouldn't rehouse into it and would just keep the original if it's been working for you. Just my opinion, though!

Reactions: Helpful 1 | Love 1


----------



## Walker253 (Oct 18, 2017)

A lot of thought into that one. I think it's fun, albeit unnecessary to reinvent the wheel. Whatever works honestly. Doesn't really matter how you get there.
One suggestion, with every moisture dependent tarantula, the enclosure should get springtails added. They will take care of any potential mold issues.


----------



## lateapexpredator (Oct 18, 2017)

Another Stirmi owner with top soil and vermiculite, plus a bit sphagnum moss mixed in and laid on top.


----------



## Rittdk01 (Oct 18, 2017)

I use jungle mix for substrate. I just put water right into the substrate every few weeks.  Huge water bowl and really deep sub works great.  And springtails/isopods keep things clean.

Keeping T stirmi is honestly not any different from my other tarantulas. All the rocks with standing water begs for nastiness in the future.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> So no one has tried this before?
> 
> Any comments on foreseeable issues? (hassle is a moot point as it is already complete)
> 
> Thank you in advance for any constructive contributions.



Tried what, drainage layers, flooded bottom?  Pointless. Keep them on moist substrate as you would with Asian terrestrials.  In spite of the misinformation out there, Theraphosa don't live in swamps. 

Theraphosa do the most disgusting, vile things to their water bowls; I've probably had 150 species of tarantulas over the decades, and none can rival Theraphosa in that regard.  I only use disposable water bowls with my collection (and only use bagged top soil).  For slings I use the plastic tops from 16 oz water bottles, 1 oz soufflé cups for juveniles, and 3.25 oz soufflé cups for adults, including adult Theraphosa.  When they dump feces/boluses in them, I hold my nose & toss them out.  You can buy soufflé cups by the sleeve from restaurant supply stores.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 19, 2017)

I understand what your trying to do. He is trying to do a dart frog set up. What you do is this: put about 1-2 inchesJosh's frogs drainage layer or use small aquarium rocks(can be bought on Amazon). Then, put a screen over it, like screen enclosure material over it, then put your substrate over it. I would put an exposed pvc tube vertical that goes to the bottom I've the cage. Use this to reload the water.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 19, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> I understand what your trying to do. He is trying to do a dart frog set up. What you do is this: put about 1-2 inchesJosh's frogs drainage layer or use small aquarium rocks(can be bought on Amazon). Then, put a screen over it, like screen enclosure material over it, then put your substrate over it. I would put an exposed pvc tube vertical that goes to the bottom I've the cage. Use this to reload the water.



Not needed for any tarantula, and screen, vertical tubes, etc may be torn up by them.  Why make it overly complicated?  It's like a Rube Goldberg solution to a simple problem.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Oct 19, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> I understand what your trying to do. He is trying to do a dart frog set up. What you do is this: put about 1-2 inchesJosh's frogs drainage layer or use small aquarium rocks(can be bought on Amazon). Then, put a screen over it, like screen enclosure material over it, then put your substrate over it. I would put an exposed pvc tube vertical that goes to the bottom I've the cage. Use this to reload the water.


Pretty much what i did (used a layer of expanded clay/rocks against the wall to let the water drain down instead of the pvc tube, looks nicer imo), what im wondering is if the conditions will be too humid for the T.



Poec54 said:


> Not needed for any tarantula, and screen, vertical tubes, etc may be torn up by them. Why make it overly complicated? It's like a Rube Goldberg solution to a simple problem.


I'm well aware that what i'm trying to do is completely unnecessary,but i can't say i find setting up a big plastic box with a bunch of dirt to be very interesting. The Rube Goldberg reference is spot on (if i could build a Rube Goldberg feeding/roach dispensing machine i would do it in a heartbeat), the only reason i do this is to enjoy myself and I personally *DO* enjoy a more complicated setup, now if you don't well that's your prerogative.

Thank you for the constructive input.


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 19, 2017)

I agree, what I use for my T.Stirmi is fill my 10 gallon tank about half way with Eco earth. I also mixed 3 hand fulls of sphagnum moss with the Eco earth. Then, I poured 2 water bottles into the substrate,. Also add some peat or frog moss around the cage(not the entire top layer but at least the corners or the  side across the hide. I also spray mine twice a day, 2 squirts (don't do four squirts at once, it will just dry up later) also you may want to cover some of the lid with tape or paper.


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 19, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> I agree, what I use for my T.Stirmi is fill my 10 gallon tank about half way with Eco earth. I also mixed 3 hand fulls of sphagnum moss with the Eco earth. Then, I poured 2 water bottles into the substrate,. Also add some peat or frog moss around the cage(not the entire top layer but at least the corners or the  side across the hide. I also spray mine twice a day, 2 squirts (don't do four squirts at once, it will just dry up later) also you may want to cover some of the lid with tape or paper.


Reducing ventilation in a high humidity cage is a poor idea. Best to have higher vent and water a little more often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Peacockgar51 (Oct 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Reducing ventilation in a high humidity cage is a poor idea. Best to have higher vent and water a little more often.


Oh ok, I'll remove the paper, thanks!!


----------



## Venom1080 (Oct 19, 2017)

Peacockgar51 said:


> Oh ok, I'll remove the paper, thanks!!


Anytime. 

Virtually every high humidity spider should have higher ventilation.


----------

